# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Doomed Again : C’était mieux avant, mais ça l’est plus encore en HD

## Raphi Le Sobre

Enfin le monde de l'éducation évolue. Plutôt que de compter, comme tant de ses collègues, sur la dépression pour obtenir des vacances supplémentaires, un jeune enseignant oeuvrant sur le pseudonyme d'*Agar* mise tout de son côté sur un bon vieux schoolshooting des familles histoire de gagner quelques mois au chaud auprès de sa douce. Pour être certains de la réussite de son entreprise, notre ami s'est lancé dans un projet original, décrit sur notre forum, à savoir, brainwasher les nouvelles génération en créant un remake Haute Def' du vénérable Doom, afin que nos enfant puissent se faire happer par une véritable spirale de haine et violence gratuite comme seuls les classiques de cette trempe sont à même de générer.


 Comme précisé sur son site internet, que je vous invite à suivre de près, il n'en n'est encore qu'à la version Alpha, mais autorisons-nous d'ores et déjà à baver un peu dessus, ne serait-ce pour sa gestion des lumières, le côté nerveux et bourrin de la chose, et pour les souvenirs que font resurgir en moi les grognements des imps, ressemblant étrangement à ceux me réveillant aux alentours de 4 heures du matin. Une différence de taille néanmoins, puisque le propriétaire de ceux-ci manie doudous et tétines et non pas de boules de feu, ce qui n'est pas plus mal tant la maman et la justice interdisent toute utilisation de fusils ou tronçonneuse, et bientôt chatîments corporels, sur ces petits démons là.

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## XWolverine

La classe, une news rien que pour lui  :;):

----------


## L-F. Sébum

La classe, une news rien que pour moi  :;): 

Décidément, CPC m'aime.

----------


## Montigny

> Une différence de taille néanmoins, puisque le propriétaire de ceux-ci manie doudous et tétines et non pas de boules de feu


c'est la prochaine étape ça , les boules de feu...

 ::zzz::

----------


## znokiss

Les Balls Of Fire après les Balls Of Steel ?

----------


## ekOz

Ça me rappelle le Duke3D HRP !

----------


## MrPapillon

C'est énorme.
Reste que certains effets sont moches au lieu d'être juste old school (boules, plasma)...
Les niveaux avec escalier de doom2 et un peu ouverts seraient cool aussi.

----------


## laskov

Cela me rappelle le projet Tenebrae pour quake qui date d'avant la sortie de doom3

http://tenebrae.sourceforge.net/shots8/quake93.jpg

----------


## ducon

Ouais, Tenebrae est très joli mais très bugué.

----------


## APE!

On dirait Shogo catapulté dans DOOM... C'est vraiment bien vénèr' comme projet mais pas encore assez kitsch pour réveiller la fibre en moi.

----------


## skyblazer

J'ai 2 choses à dire sur ce projet.
1) L'amateur des sprites originelles de Doom a peur, parce que les nouvelles sprites en HD donne une apparence très 3D. Alors que Doom, c'est des mecs dessinés, plats, pas des modèles à ouatmilles polygones.
2) L'amateur tout court dit bravo, ça à l'air plutôt alléchant malgré le point 1.

----------


## geekman

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doom_(jeu_vid%C3%A9o)
Donc en théorie et à condition d'être assez riche, on pourrait simplement numériser les figurines correspondantes aux l'originaux pour améliorer la résolution.
La merde à animer quand même. ( Parce que forcément, les meilleures figurines ne sont pas articulées )
L'autre solution étant de resculpter tout ça dans de l'argile ou autre pate à modeler avant de scanner ( en 2D ou 3D ).
( Mais là, faut avoir 2 ans à perdre et du talent à la base :D )

Perso, tel que dans la video, j'aimes pas : c'est plus vraiment Doom, là ... 
Mais bon, je reconnais le boulot, surtout parce que je n'ai pas le talent ni l'attention pour faire de même.

----------


## InkizitoR

c'est un peu vain comme projet je trouve, y a déjà un remake de doom moddé pour doom3 qui est excellent, en plus y a pas la musique là.

----------


## ducon

Ouais, mais celui-là ne demande pas Doom 3 mais Doom pour tourner.

----------


## InkizitoR

ouais mais a quoi bon faire moins bien?
au pire pour avoir doom HD suffit de telecharger la version open gl.
Bon s'il arrive au niveau de la version 3D de duke nukem 3d je me la prends et me la mord!

pour le duke: http://hrp.duke4.net/

----------


## ducon

Tu as déjà vu la gueule des _sprites_ floutés pour les rendre moins crantés ?  :Gerbe:

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> c'est un peu vain comme projet je trouve, y a déjà un remake de doom moddé pour doom3 qui est excellent, en plus y a pas la musique là.





> ouais mais a quoi bon faire moins bien?
> au pire pour avoir doom HD suffit de telecharger la version open gl.


Mais mon but n'est pas de faire un remake exact de Doom en HD !

*La suite est copiée-collée du topic du projet :*




> Le truc ce serait de faire un remake fidèle de Doom avec les mêmes niveaux, le même gameplay, etc, pour faire revivre le jeu avec des graphismes modernes (dans le style, il y a le Duke Nukem Hi-Res pack qui est excellent).


Ca existe déjà (pour l'épisode 1), ça s'appelle Classic Doom 3.

Le but de Doomed Again est de faire un remake "librement adapté", pas juste une update graphique. C'est presque un "nouveau jeu", comme l'ont dit Raphi et quelques autres : l'usage de l'univers de Doom n'est qu'un prétexte pour me cadrer (j'ai une "bible" fournie clefs en mains) et, bien sûr, un clin d'oeil/hommage au meilleur FPS de tous les temps.

Si je devais résumer DA en une question, ce ne serait pas tant _"est-il possible de créer un Doom HD ?"_ que _"est-il possible de créer un jeu ayant l'ambiance des fps du XXIe siècle avec le gameplay de ceux du XXe ?"_.

Mais si quelqu'un, une fois DA mis en ligne, veut utiliser mes sprites pour créer un "pack hi-res" pour les niveaux originaux de Doom, libre à lui de le faire : un WAD est fait pour être pillé et utilisé dans d'autres WADs (_creative commons_, liberté d'expression, _viva la revolucion_, etc...).

----------


## b0b0

Agar tu gères  :Bave:

----------


## InkizitoR

D'accord mais a quoi bon reprendre les memes monstres, memes niveaux et meme gameplay? Je veux bien croire que ce soit un jeu "autre" mais pour cela il faudrait que ce soit foncièrement différent... 
quitte à se faire chier à faire un moteur graphique, des textures etc... pourquoi ne pas faire un autre jeu?

---------- Post ajouté à 16h24 ----------

sinon pour ce qui est de la différence entre un fps du siécle des lumières et aujourd'hui, ben doom 3 c'est deja un remake du premier doom en fait non?

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Quitte à se faire chier à faire un moteur graphique, des textures etc... pourquoi ne pas faire un autre jeu?


J'y pense parfois (cf. ce post)...  ::rolleyes:: 

Je n'ai pas fait le moteur graphique (j'en serais bien incapable): c'est EDGE.




> Sinon pour ce qui est de la différence entre un fps du siécle des lumières et aujourd'hui, ben doom 3 c'est deja un remake du premier doom en fait non?


Un jeu avec un scénario raconté à travers des scripts et dans lequel on n'affronte jamais plus de cinq ou six monstres à la fois n'est pas vraiment Doom.

Ce qui m'intéresse c'est le gameplay "mindless bourrinage" typique des années 90. Et je veux un jeu dans lequel on peut créer des niveaux en cinq minutes (d'où mon éditeur), pas un truc avec des environnements archi-détaillés nécessitant un an de travail d'une équipe de dix personnes pour pondre un épisode. C'est, à mon sens, le grand défaut des shoots actuels : trop complexes, il deviennent fastidieux à modifier. Combien il y a-t-il de niveaux fan-made disponibles pour Doom 1 et 2 ? Et combien pour Doom 3 ?

Wolf 3D FTW !  ::lol::

----------


## MrPapillon

> ]
> [/COLOR]sinon pour ce qui est de la différence entre un fps du siécle des lumières et aujourd'hui, ben doom 3 c'est deja un remake du premier doom en fait non?


Bah ton duke 3d hd a perdu tout l'esprit sprite à la con. Je le trouve infâme graphiquement par exemple. Alors que le doom machin du post conserve cet esprit, l'animation du shotgun pourrie etc...
Doom 3 n'a plus aucun rapport, y a des monstres et voilà.

----------


## InkizitoR

> Bah ton duke 3d hd a perdu tout l'esprit sprite à la con. Je le trouve infâme graphiquement par exemple. Alors que le doom machin du post conserve cet esprit, l'animation du shotgun pourrie etc...
> Doom 3 n'a plus aucun rapport, y a des monstres et voilà.


Je vois pas le rapport, le HRP de duke 3d fonctionne avec les mappack de duke 3d, c'est le même jeu mais relifté, une autre version qui ne remplace en rien la première qui est excellente. 

Le doom du post a part le titre doom ne ressemble pas trop a doom par contre. Je n'ai rien contre les efforts déployés pour faire un remake, mais je ne comprend pas pourquoi refaire un jeu quasi a l'identique en se tuant a coder un moteur, des textures etc...

---------- Post ajouté à 17h05 ----------




> J'y pense parfois (cf. ce post)... 
> 
> Je n'ai pas fait le moteur graphique (j'en serais bien incapable): c'est EDGE.
> 
> 
> 
> Un jeu avec un scénario raconté à travers des scripts et dans lequel on n'affronte jamais plus de cinq ou six monstres à la fois n'est pas vraiment Doom.
> 
> Ce qui m'intéresse c'est le gameplay "mindless bourrinage" typique des années 90. Et je veux un jeu dans lequel on peut créer des niveaux en cinq minutes (d'où mon éditeur), pas un truc avec des environnements archi-détaillés nécessitant un an de travail d'une équipe de dix personnes pour pondre un épisode. C'est, à mon sens, le grand défaut des shoots actuels : trop complexes, il deviennent fastidieux à modifier. Combien il y a-t-il de niveaux fan-made disponibles pour Doom 1 et 2 ? Et combien pour Doom 3 ?
> ...


Ok ok, 

Moi aussi je suis fan des jeux 90', c'est donc pour cela que je défend Doom, en fait ce qui me gêne c'est que tu fasses un jeu différent en l'appelant Doom... au point ou tu en es tu pourrais faire un mix des jeux 90', genre avec des references a Hexen, Rise of the triad, Wolfenstein...
une sorte de pot pourri quoi, là ce serait top comme hommage (bon ça demanderai vachement de boulot par contre)
Genre tu appelles le jeu "FPS of the 90' redux" lol

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Ok ok, 
> 
> Moi aussi je suis fan des jeux 90', c'est donc pour cela que je défend Doom, en fait ce qui me gêne c'est que tu fasses un jeu différent en l'appelant Doom... au point ou tu en es tu pourrais faire un mix des jeux 90', genre avec des references a Hexen, Rise of the triad, Wolfenstein...
> une sorte de pot pourri quoi, là ce serait top comme hommage (bon ça demanderai vachement de boulot par contre)
> Genre tu appelles le jeu "FPS of the 90' redux" lol


C'est pas idiot, tu sais... J'y avais déjà pensé, j'avais jeté l'idée, mais après tout pourquoi pas :

- Le background est celui de Doom
- Mes niveaux sont très "wolfensteinesques" (l'idée étant qu'en utilisant une géométrie simpliste avec des murs alignés sur une grille orthonormée on ne passe pas des heures à déplacer des _vertices_ et on se concentre sur le gameplay).
- Mon "hell knight" est visuellement proche du Death Knight de Quake 1, et se comporte comme le centaure d'Hexen

Donc en faire un "tribute to the nineties", tout de même assez "doomcentré" au niveau de l'histoire et de l'ambiance (c'est le père de tous les FPS modernes, après tout)... Ouais, pas bête du tout...  :;):

----------


## InkizitoR

Le truc dans ce cas c'est de pas trop tout axer sur doom je pense, par contre il y a un pb je trouve : le filtrage des textures et l aspect lisse... le pb des jeux en 3d quoi, comme tu veux faire un jeu minimaliste il serait bon que tu vois si tu peux mettre une sorte de filtre sur l image pour rendre le truc vieillot,sinon là on aura plus l'impression d un jeu récent pas fini. Un truc graphique pour donner l impression d un vieux jeu, en gros donner l'idée d'une basse résolution... 

sinon le père des fps reste wolfenstein tout de même...

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Un truc graphique pour donner l impression d un vieux jeu, en gros donner l'idée d'une basse résolution...


Ben, il y a une solution, c'est d'utiliser des images en basse résolution. Mais ça va être moche de chez moche.




> sinon le père des fps reste wolfenstein tout de même...


Wolf c'est le grand-père. C'est pour ça que j'ai précisé "le père des FPS *modernes*".

----------


## Reizz

Bon courage en tout cas.
Les sprites son très beaux.
Pourquoi as tu viré les araignées : arachnotron et spider mastermind ?  Trop difficiles à refaire (pattes) ? Pour la nouveauté ?

J'ai hâte de me balader dans tes couloirs sombres.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Pourquoi as tu viré les arachnotron et spider mastermind ?  Trop difficles à refaire ? Pour la nouveauté ?


Trop difficiles. Tu sais pourquoi il y a si peu de quadrupèdes dans Doom ? Parce qu'ils sont abominables à animer et que Kévin Cloud a fini par laisser tomber.

Déjà que j'en bave avec le nouveau démon...  :tired:

----------


## InkizitoR

> Ben, il y a une solution, c'est d'utiliser des images en basse résolution. Mais ça va être moche de chez moche.
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf c'est le grand-père. C'est pour ça que j'ai précisé "le père des FPS *modernes*".


Je pensai plus à un filtre appliqué sur l'image comme dans street fighter 4 sinon c'est clair ce sera laid.
sinon en désactivant certains filtres comme le filtrage des textures par ex, si c'est faisable.

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Sinon en désactivant certains filtres comme le filtrage des textures par ex, si c'est faisable.


On peut les désactiver dans le menu vidéo de EDGE. Si tu veux le faire, pourquoi pas... En effet, ça donne un côté rétro, mais pas forcément dans le bon sens du terme.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Non mais c'est une super idée, en plus Agar est un type super motivé, il est certain qu'il ira au bout.
Bon courage, J'attend une version jouable avec impatiente.

----------


## InkizitoR

> On peut les désactiver dans le menu vidéo de EDGE. Si tu veux le faire, pourquoi pas... En effet, ça donne un côté rétro, mais pas forcément dans le bon sens du terme.


il faut trouver un truc qui donne son identité graphique au jeu... c'est pas évident à trouver je pense mais si tu trouves quelque chose d original tu vas marquer des buts!

un truc que j'ai trouvé bluffant avec le HRP pour Duke3d par exemple c'est qu'on a pas la sensation d'un bricolage pour le rendre HD, ils sont arrivés à faire le jeu en full 3d mais on a quand même la sensation d un jeu des 90'.

----------


## MrPapillon

Ça n'empêche que des modèles 3d merdiques c'est moche, alors qu'une bouillie de pixels sans bilinear c'est beau.

----------


## touriste

> La classe, une news rien que pour moi 
> 
> Décidément, CPC m'aime.


apparement Nofrag aussi. C'est le début de la notoriété demain tu pourras faire un duo avec Carla Bruni-Sarkozy

----------

